# A neighbor's dog that bites



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

Hello every body, how are you all doing? 
I was wondering if anyone can help me with a suggestion. My son got bitten by our neighbor's dog. We asked them to buy him a muzzle and they didn't have any problem at that time.Now and after 6 weeks, we're done with the shots and the wound had healed, the dog goes for a walk with no muzzle, only leash (it was on leash when it bit my son). And I doubt they had hired dog trainer either. We tried to talk to them again but they refused any conversations and the father was very rude. They seem to be proud they had trained their dog to be aggressive.

We were trying to keep a good relationship with these people so we didn't report that to the police, which might be useless anyway.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Other than giving the neighbour and his dog a wide berth I am sorry there is nothing you can do


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

MaidenScotland said:


> Other than giving the neighbour and his dog a wide berth I am sorry there is nothing you can do


 I guess not. The relation with them is already ruined now. Nothing to worry about except kids.


----------

